# New Owner Of Two 23krs



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been looking at the 23Krs models all winter. Finally last week I bought one on line from a Rv Dealer.
Well last night I bought another,a used 2007 from a private seller.
I will have to sell one before they get parked beside each other and make another.
We are looking forward to some weekend trips to Baff and Jasper this early summer,have to see how it carries the HD
This summer we plan on a trip from Edmonton through B.C ,Washington ,Oregon ,California ,Navada ,Idaho then back home.








Last summer we traveled from Alberta across Canada to Nova Scotia then down into the US and across the US to Montana then back up into Canada. We went one that trip in a pop up Chev Astro Van. This when we decided that the outback is the way to travel. Well this year we will have one of the two that we own now. 
Just to decide which Kargooroo to sell.








Gary


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have been looking at the 23Krs models all winter. Finally last week I bought one on line from a Rv Dealer.
> Well last night I bought another,a used 2007 from a private seller.
> I will have to sell one before they get parked beside each other and make another.
> We are looking forward to some weekend trips to Baff and Jasper this early summer,have to see how it carries the HD
> ...


Welcome fellow Canuck!!! Any idea of asking prices? Might know someone out your way (Alberta) that would be interested.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Becareful - Roo's are like tribbles - they multiply like crazy!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Becareful - Roo's are like tribbles - they multiply like crazy!


Hey,

What a way to start a business!

Wonder what a baby Roo would look like?


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

Yet another fellow Canadian! I am looking to buy a 23KRS. I have seen them advertised new in the USA for $16-18K, which I think is a fair price for a great trailer. What kind of price are you looking at for either of yours?
You can call me if you dont want to post.
780-619-4090
Thanks, Scott


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have been looking at the 23Krs models all winter. Finally last week I bought one on line from a Rv Dealer.
> <snip>
> We are looking forward to some weekend trips to Baff and Jasper this early summer,have to see how it carries the HD
> This summer we plan on a trip from Edmonton through B.C ,Washington ,Oregon ,California ,Navada ,Idaho then back home.
> ...


I had a 23KRS and hauled a Fat Boy in it. Here's some things you might want to consider:

I have my HD lowered, when the front wheel crossed over the hinge into the cargo area the frame would drag on the aluminum threshold plate. (I raise the end of the ramp to change the entry angle and put a piece of plywood under the ramp plate on the inside to solve this.) The bike had to be set at an angle across the cargo area to fit. This meant I had to walk it up one side of the ramp or the other. At 650 lbs... well, you get the picture. A couple lessons learned: Along with putting the bike in gear, I would find some method to chock the rear wheel. Make sure the transmission 'rolls' into gear; fasten the aluminum threshold ramp plate in place (with velco??) and/or put some type of protective cover on the plate in the area where the fender might contact the ramp. I've got to have my rear fender repainted because the ramp flipped over and rub the bottom edge of the fender. Not sure if the bike rolled first or the plate layed over on the fender. Either way, it sucks!!







Be careful with the rear wheel approaches the ramp. Tho' the ramp has antislip covering, the edge is polished metal and the wheel can slide before it gets traction. (I started the bike and 'walked' it up the ramp.) I put a piece of non-skid along the edge. And, I always made it a point to put the stabilizers down when loading/unloading the bike.

I might add that when I towed with the bike stowed I didn't even know it was in the TT!!

Hope this us of some help.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's Craziness!!! LOL









What is the difference between the two... Maybe Outbackers could 
help you decide... you know pro's and con's...









MaeJae


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

It will be hard to decide.








One is brand new and one is used.
Ill have to wait till I see the used one.
Thanks for the info about hauling the bike.








Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a conundrum









Keep the one with the most mods of course








or, you could keep the one that you paid the least for








or you could keep the new one








or you could keep the one that's been used









Flip a coin, draw straws, eenie meenie miney moe???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Becareful - Roo's are like tribbles - they multiply like crazy!


...but Tribbles HATE Klingons.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with everything Timber is saying. I have a Harley Davidson Street Glide. I have to carry extra ramps just to decrease the angle to load the bike. Some might be thinking, just lower the front of the trailer. I do lower the tongue all the way down.

One other thing to watch out for is the tie down rings. Mine pulled out of the floor the trip out. I have since replaced them all with E-trac tie down.

I also had a problem with part of the ramp flipping over and hitting my mufflers. I have seen one guy that carries a floor jack to move the back of the bike over so it will fit at an angle.

I seen this trailer the other day. I wish they would have had these models out when I bought mine. I really like the Loft.

http://keystone-sprinter.com/#

http://blog.rvtraderonline.com/2008/01/key...ns-best-in.html


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Maxx said:


> I agree with everything Timber is saying. I have a Harley Davidson Street Glide. I have to carry extra ramps just to decrease the angle to load the bike. Some might be thinking, just lower the front of the trailer. I do lower the tongue all the way down.
> 
> One other thing to watch out for is the tie down rings. Mine pulled out of the floor the trip out. I have since replaced them all with E-trac tie down.
> 
> ...


















I have a 2005 FLHT Electra Glide Standard. Its a big bike probably have to fit at an angle.
I will try it with the floor jack.
I made a wheel chock that I hope I can use.
I will check into E-trac sound like a good fix. Not much fun with the bike laying down on the floor.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> I agree with everything Timber is saying. I have a Harley Davidson Street Glide. I have to carry extra ramps just to decrease the angle to load the bike. Some might be thinking, just lower the front of the trailer. I do lower the tongue all the way down.
> 
> One other thing to watch out for is the tie down rings. Mine pulled out of the floor the trip out. I have since replaced them all with E-trac tie down.
> 
> ...


















I have a 2005 FLHT Electra Glide Standard. Its a big bike probably have to fit at an angle.
I will try it with the floor jack.
I made a wheel chock that I hope I can use.
I will check into E-trac sound like a good fix. Not much fun with the bike laying down on the floor.
[/quote]
It also makes it easier and more room if you take off the saddle bags. It gives you more places to connect the tie-down. Just dont tie it down on the side stand. You might punch a hole in the floor or break the side stand off. 
A wheel chock will work as long as it folds down so you can lower the bed.
As soon as I get the bike back from the shop getting some work done to it I will take some pictures of it loaded. 
What are you pulling it with? I had to upgrade to a 3/4 ton.

Maxx


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Maxx said:


> I agree with everything Timber is saying. I have a Harley Davidson Street Glide. I have to carry extra ramps just to decrease the angle to load the bike. Some might be thinking, just lower the front of the trailer. I do lower the tongue all the way down.
> 
> One other thing to watch out for is the tie down rings. Mine pulled out of the floor the trip out. I have since replaced them all with E-trac tie down.
> 
> ...


















I have a 2005 FLHT Electra Glide Standard. Its a big bike probably have to fit at an angle.
I will try it with the floor jack.
I made a wheel chock that I hope I can use.
I will check into E-trac sound like a good fix. Not much fun with the bike laying down on the floor.
[/quote]
It also makes it easier and more room if you take off the saddle bags. It gives you more places to connect the tie-down. Just dont tie it down on the side stand. You might punch a hole in the floor or break the side stand off. 
A wheel chock will work as long as it folds down so you can lower the bed.
As soon as I get the bike back from the shop getting some work done to it I will take some pictures of it loaded. 
What are you pulling it with? I had to upgrade to a 3/4 ton.

Maxx
[/quote]
I have a Chev Extended Cab 1500 with a 5.3 l engine c/w trailering package
I made the wheel chock. I will have to modify it to fit under the bed when I get my trailer.
I will see when I get the trailer and might design a ramp extention to help with the angle.
So you don't have to lower the front of the trailer, to stop the bike from hanging up in the middle.
Should be easy enough to do.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gary that is awesome - Congrats

Hey your driveway will look like mine









Thor


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congratulations on the trailers.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have been looking at the 23Krs models all winter. Finally last week I bought one on line from a Rv Dealer.
> Well last night I bought another,a used 2007 from a private seller.
> I will have to sell one before they get parked beside each other and make another.
> We are looking forward to some weekend trips to Baff and Jasper this early summer,have to see how it carries the HD
> ...


Lets just say one trailer gone.








Just have the new one, as of today.
Will be making the trip to North Dakota to pick up on March 22. Can hardley wait. Feel like a little kid at Christmas.
Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! 3 DAYS and dilemma solved!!!

btw, we have enjoyed reading the tips about m/c loading as we have a Honda Shadow (a mere 550#







) which we will be loading for the first time this Spring. One question tho' - - ok - - 2. Do we need to let the bike sleep near to the trailer for a few days first so she gets used to seeing it? And do we load the grain & hay the day before or as we load? Ooooops - I'm not loading horses anymore, am I?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Were you able to sell it to an Outbacker.com member?









At least you gave the buyer a link to Outbackers.com...right?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

sdizzyday said:


> Yet another fellow Canadian! I am looking to buy a 23KRS. I have seen them advertised new in the USA for $16-18K, which I think is a fair price for a great trailer. What kind of price are you looking at for either of yours?
> You can call me if you dont want to post.
> 780-619-4090
> Thanks, Scott


Look in the US 
Way to much- (oil)- money if you buy here.
Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

timber said:


> I have been looking at the 23Krs models all winter. Finally last week I bought one on line from a Rv Dealer.
> <snip>
> We are looking forward to some weekend trips to Baff and Jasper this early summer,have to see how it carries the HD
> This summer we plan on a trip from Edmonton through B.C ,Washington ,Oregon ,California ,Navada ,Idaho then back home.
> ...


I had a 23KRS and hauled a Fat Boy in it. Here's some things you might want to consider:

I have my HD lowered, when the front wheel crossed over the hinge into the cargo area the frame would drag on the aluminum threshold plate. (I raise the end of the ramp to change the entry angle and put a piece of plywood under the ramp plate on the inside to solve this.) The bike had to be set at an angle across the cargo area to fit. This meant I had to walk it up one side of the ramp or the other. At 650 lbs... well, you get the picture. A couple lessons learned: Along with putting the bike in gear, I would find some method to chock the rear wheel. Make sure the transmission 'rolls' into gear; fasten the aluminum threshold ramp plate in place (with velco??) and/or put some type of protective cover on the plate in the area where the fender might contact the ramp. I've got to have my rear fender repainted because the ramp flipped over and rub the bottom edge of the fender. Not sure if the bike rolled first or the plate layed over on the fender. Either way, it sucks!!







Be careful with the rear wheel approaches the ramp. Tho' the ramp has antislip covering, the edge is polished metal and the wheel can slide before it gets traction. (I started the bike and 'walked' it up the ramp.) I put a piece of non-skid along the edge. And, I always made it a point to put the stabilizers down when loading/unloading the bike.

I might add that when I towed with the bike stowed I didn't even know it was in the TT!!

Hope this us of some help.
[/quote]
Do you drive your bike in?Do you still walk it up while under power of the engine.
I will paint the checker plate with some antiskid.
What stabilizers are you talking about?
My bike weighs 750lbs. so I think this will take some work to get it in and out.
gary


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We too have a 28 krs roo, my hubby has a road glide,, he rides it up the ramp, I cant watch, so I usually find something to do when he does this, he also has to angle it in sideways. He just ties it down with the rings,, but did start to use a piece of wood under the kickstand. He has thougt about a chock but with the bike in at an angle I am not so sure that he could? I too have a harley but we put it in the back of the pickup..We now kinda wish we would of went with a SOB that would load both into the back of the camper,, it would be much easier..I love my outback though. If we get a good price for the outback I am sure we are going to get a better toyhauler. I really would hate to see it go, there is so much room inside. good luck with yours!!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

[quote name='Gary' date='Feb 24 2008, 08:58 PM' post='275582']
[quote name='sdizzyday' post='273422' date='Feb 13 2008, 10:47 AM']Yet another fellow Canadian! I am looking to buy a 23KRS. I have seen them advertised new in the USA for $16-18K, which I think is a fair price for a great trailer. What kind of price are you looking at for either of yours?
You can call me if you dont want to post.
780-619-4090
Scott I have a brand new never used 2007 one for sale in Edmonton if you are still interested.


----------

